# why i go by the name powerplus ( pictures )



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

my hobby is /was early american motorcycles
and i thaught some of you motorcyclists would like to see this you tube
movie

one of the bikes i have is a 1921 indian powerplus but in road livery
the racers do over 100mph even in 1921






hope you enjoy it

plus some pictures

my indian powerplus 1921 1000cc

1934 harley 1200cc that i have recently sold

my 1942 harley 750cc black and cream

barry


----------



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

Thanks for that film, Barry. I like the style of the early American bikes, like the Hendersons. How about some images of your machine(s) please?

Have you watched the series, 'American Pickers'? They uncover loads of vintage American bikes. They collect them as well.

Roger


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi roger
i have tried to do some attachments but am unable to

im sure somwone will point me in the right direction

barry


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Reminds me of that film where an Australian wants to take his Indian motorbike to USA to race for the speed record.

cabby


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

cabby said:


> Reminds me of that film where an Australian wants to take his Indian motorbike to USA to race for the speed record.
> 
> cabby


Hi Cabby ,it was called The fastest Indian in the world and starred Anthony Hopkins based on a true story


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

Hi Cabby ,it was called The fastest Indian in the world and starred Anthony Hopkins based on a true story[/quote]

Close but no cigar,

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0412080/


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

> Reminds me of that film where an Australian wants to take his Indian motorbike to USA to race for the speed record.


.....and he was a New Zealander.  

I believe he still holds that particular record? In any case he certainly held it for a very long time, certainly up until the film was made.

My father had an Indian in his youth. He said the handlebars were held on by a nail and that he used to run it down a long hill outside Leeds to get it to hit the ton.

JohnW


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I always thought your name was Powerplug and you chose it because you worked for Screwfix!
Must have another eye test!


----------



## nickoff (Oct 11, 2005)

Great piece of film. Talk about stripped down machines for weight saving and look at the size of those tyres. It must have been "interesting" going around the speed bowl on those.

Nick.

P.S. Don't think you would want to know where my sign in name comes from )


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

nickoff said:


> Great piece of film. Talk about stripped down machines for weight saving and look at the size of those tyres. It must have been "interesting" going around the speed bowl on those.
> 
> Nick.
> 
> P.S. Don't think you would want to know where my sign in name comes from )


Russia?


----------



## nickoff (Oct 11, 2005)

Spacerunner said:


> nickoff said:
> 
> 
> > Great piece of film. Talk about stripped down machines for weight saving and look at the size of those tyres. It must have been "interesting" going around the speed bowl on those.
> ...


Nope!


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

i have just put some pictures on my original post


barry


----------

